# what to do when first arriving



## tom121292 (Oct 12, 2013)

due to be coming to Dubai next Thursday, really excited but at the same time very nervous!

this may sound like a silly question to many of you but I don't want to forget anything when I arrive so I was wondering if someone could come up with a "to do list" for when first arriving what needs to be sorted out etc

I would also be grateful if someone could tell me fun things to do, places to go an see for when im more settled in

thanks!


----------



## garry79 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi. I guess you are coming to live and work? I've only just arrived myself (well 6 weeks) so I can maybe give you an idea of what to expect.

Frankly it really depends on how much your employer is taking care of and how efficient they are. Obvious things to sort out are:- residency visa, labor card, emirates ID (you'll need a medical as well as the photo/fingerprinting), health card, driving licence and bank account. Then you'll need to sort out more permanent accommodation and transport.

The problem you'll find is that most things need to be done in a certain order before you can progress anything else (no renting without chequebook -> no chequebook without bank account -> no bank account without visa etc.). Hopefully you have a good HR/onboarding team that can guide you. Whilst most things are fairly straight forward you can get differing instructions from people and experience things very differently from someone else.

In the meantime I'd recommend checking out all the different communities to get a feel for where you want to stay. Try out the metro, visit the malls and generally get to know you're way around.

Try to be as organised as possible and do your research to avoid undue stressing about things! Once you get your bank account, try to transfer cash over ASAP. Don't underestimate the amount of cash you'll need to shell out in the first month or two (unless you have a very good package).

Sorry, bit of a brain dump but feel free to ask any specifics and I'll do my best.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The above comment has very good advice, only a couple of things apart from what is already mentioned:

1. Remember to make copies of all the paperwork that you will have once here ie: offer letter (signed etc), contract (one copy is meant to be given to the employee so try and get it, else just copy the one HR have).

2. Try and get a few original copies of your salary certificate made. Those might come handy down the line, if you decide to get credit cards, car loans etc. (remember they have a validity of 6 months usually...)


----------



## garry79 (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh yeah. Plenty of copies of everything!

...and *LOTS* of passport sized photos.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

garry79 said:


> Oh yeah. Plenty of copies of everything!
> 
> ...and *LOTS* of passport sized photos.


was about to add that myself... copies copies copies....

Oh, and expect to be HIGHLY pissed off and not happy for the first month or 2 (messing you about, you dont have 1 piece of paper or you will and it wont be signed right, you havent used the right style of pen etc..).... i'm almost 4 months deep and having a great time, the first 2 months though, i cant count the amount of times i wanted to sack it off and go home...

keep your cool, be patient and the rewards can be endless!!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Hurry up and wait
Things don't happen overnight, but they will eventually happen.
Learn to meditate, it helps


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

Here are some fun and inexpensive things to do. I am all for free or cheap!!!
1. The Dubai Miracle Garden should be opening very soon. 20AED person to enter. 
2. Jumeirah free beach or beach park (20 AED per car). You can rent umbrellas (15AED) and there are bathrooms at both. 
3. Deira gold souk. (take the metro) You can take the water taxi for 15 AED I think. 
4. Take metro to Dubai Marina. RTA water taxi for 2 AED!!! 
5. Pre-register for Dubai Water taxi that takes you around the Palm 50AED. 
6. Ski Slope in Emirates Mall is expensive but totally worth it!!! 
7. Safa Park 5 AED to enter.
8. Souk at Madinat Jumeirah. You can go to the hotel and downstairs to see huge turtles for free in the rehabilitation center. Parking is free also at the souk. 
9. Wafi mall light show 9pm every day - free
10. Fountain show at Dubai Mall not sure on times - free. you can take the metro
11. Dubai Garden Center in Al Barsha is neat. 
12. Grab this months addition of Time Out Dubai magazine for tons of coupons!!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello tom121292,

You could also buy yourself a copy of the Entertainer to make significant savings, check out this link to their website:

Home

Have fun!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

1 - Abandon hope all ye who enter here
2 - See point 1


----------



## Moving_to_dubai (Oct 14, 2013)

tom121292 said:


> due to be coming to Dubai next Thursday, really excited but at the same time very nervous!
> 
> this may sound like a silly question to many of you but I don't want to forget anything when I arrive so I was wondering if someone could come up with a "to do list" for when first arriving what needs to be sorted out etc
> 
> ...


Hi Tom.. Is it this Thur or next Thur you fly?

I am also new to Dubai (3 weeks), but had to fly back to UK for an important meeting this week. I fly back to Dubai tomorrow morning out of Heathrow. Will be back in time for the rugby 7's


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

The first thing you need to do when you arrive is arrange a mobile phone. Almost nothing else happens here if you don't have a mobile phone number to put on all the other pieces of paper.


----------

